# Trophy Ridge Dropzone dropping too slow



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

so i'm not getting fletch clearance, the launcher arm isn't dropping away fast enough. when i draw and let the bow off (without firing it) the arm slowly floats back down, lazily. 
as a result the force of the arrow keeps slightly twisting the arm. 
not sure what to do. originally when it wasn't coming down fast enough i thought i might just have to lift the rest up, but i don;t think that's the problem. maybe something with the spring... does anybody know what to look for or how to adjust that sort of thing....
missing out on hunts cos of this.... 


Note: This is a double-post of a thread I've had up in the fingershooting section for awhile, didn't get much luck over there, so I thought it may be better to try in this forum. Thanks for all assistance.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw this happen this summer at a tournament. Long story short we dropped some veggie oil from camp in/on the spring. worked perfect! so basically, just use some sort of oil/lube and work up and down manually a little.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for that tip. i used some of the oil for my hair clippers, and it seems to be coming down fast at first, then still creeping the last wee bit down. Have to put some shots thru it to see if fletches clearing now, and maybe jack the rest up a wee bit... looking good though.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I have heard that dirt and debris can get in the track and cause issues. Have you tried cleaning it? After cleaning, then apply a good lube.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

There are plastic bushings inside the rest that the launcher arm rides on,these bushings are thereso you dont have to use lubricant,which will attract dirt or if they even get the smallest crip on them this will slow the launcher arm down ,contact Trophy Ridge/Bear archery and they will send you(more like sell you) a rebuild kit ,if you don't feel confident doing it yourself you can send it to them and they'll do it for you ,but it is easy


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm... cleaned it out with WD-40, was working perfectly for awhile but then after a little bit it slows down again.
Trophy Ridge said they are sending me some replacement "tubes" and that most likely the tubes would have been damaged due to it not dropping quickly enough in the first place. so I guess we'll have to wait and see.
The string that runs from the rest to the down cable rubs on the riser a bit (i got a 2006 Caribou with that tec-riser thing goin'on.) but I don't think that's whats causing the pr0oblem, as it works fine when lubed up.


----------

